# Unsure if rat is pregnant



## anubianwarrior (Feb 29, 2012)

I am an experienced rat owner, having kept rats for about 16 years. 
However the one thing I have never had is a pregnant rat, I have always been exceptionally careful about this. 
I recently moved to Holland where my landlady refuses to let me have any pets so in order to still get some rattie time I help at an animal shelter. 
I suspect one of the rats (Curly) may be pregnant and have taken her to the vets - they said she was most likely pregnant but I am not that impressed with the clinic the shelter use - they dont seem to know much about rats and even asked me for advice. 

1. She has gained weight rapidly over the last month certainly 
2. She has a huge firm belly that sits lower on her body and is not just rat podge *she is otherwise slim except for the belly!
3. The belly is mostly symetrical, there are no bulges etc and it is most definetly not a malinary tumour

Other than this she does seem to be drinking quite a lot, I have not noticed any nest bulding as one of her cage mates is a champion nest builder and nobody else gets a look in. 

I have taken her home along with her cage mates so they can be in a more relaxed space and have set up a nesting cage for her but am very reluctant to seperate Curly unless I have to as they are all rescue rats and are only now begining to come out of their shells and let me handle them happily. 
I have attached some photos below but they are terrible and dont really show how large her belly is! Curly is not yet confident enough for photo shoots!
Any advice would be hugely appreciated. 
Many Thanks 
Jules


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, that is either a very pregnant rat or one with pyometra. Separate her NOW, you do not want her to birth with other rats.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

She certainly looks preggers!


----------



## anubianwarrior (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you! Lets hope its not a pyometra!! 
Will put her in the seperate cage.

Thank you very much!!


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Whoa! That is definitely one pregnant rat! I'd say she's ready any day now.

From what I've heard as long as the females get along the expectant mother will do well with another female to keep her company. Being separated from her family group will only cause her more stress. If any of the other does start acting aggressively toward Curly or her babies, or try to take the babies from Curly, then separate but only if necessary.

If see is as far along as she looks then look closely her belly when she is sitting still, you will probably see little kicking babies moving around in there ♥ You can also gently rub her belly and feel for the little guys if she'll let you.

Keep track of her weight as well, pregnant females will gain weight rapidly upwards of 10 grams per day from what I've heard!

Good luck


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

If she is a rescue can I have her!!  I love her coat!!!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

No, don't leave them together. The other does may kill her babies, or they may fight over them. It is best to just let mamma have space.


----------



## anubianwarrior (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you all for your advise. I took Curly back to the vets today as I wanted to have her double checked in case of pyometra. X-rays showed no babies, so they did an explority slice and discovered she was riddled with tumours. 
The vet decided the kindest thing to do would be to put her to sleep. 
Very sorry for her, but at least she got a couple of days being spoilt at my flat rather than in the shelter. 
Thank you all again

Jules


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh no!!! That's unreal! It looks like she should be full of babies  I'm glad you put her out of pain though.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about the poor girl ♥ I was really hoping for a happy ending.

Atleast she isn't suffering anymore and I'm sure she made it happily over the rainbow bridge.


----------

